# 2013.10.08 Dive report



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome day to be out on the water! Seas were better than forecast. Hit Edge and Green's Hole (as usual). Excellent visibility 60-80'. Very light blue water 20+ miles out. No current. Water temp was about 80 degrees at the surface and 75 degrees 120' down to 180'. My wife and I picked up 24 lobsters on the first dive and 17 on the second, 41 total. 10 were very large and two were monsters. Saw about a dozen AJs in the 30-40 pound range. Saw a large cubera snapper. Not sure how much it weighed, certainty north of 50 lbs.

Whackum


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome dude. We are headed out on Thursday. Hope we do as well as you did.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

yep awesome. we will be going ot of dauphin island thursday also.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Awesome day to be out on the water! Seas were better than forecast. Hit Edge and Green's Hole (as usual). Excellent visibility 60-80'. Very light blue water 20+ miles out. No current. Water temp was about 80 degrees at the surface and 75 degrees 120' down to 180'. My wife and I picked up 24 lobsters on the first dive and 17 one the second, 41 total. 10 were very large and two were monsters. Saw about a dozen AJs in the 30-40 pound range. Saw a large cubera snapper. Not sure how much it weighed, certainty north of 50 lbs.
> 
> Whackum


I will agree, The water today was great. We must have been diving right behind you:bangin: 'cause we didn't see crap lol. Only thing brought home today was empty tanks. Good luck all and be safe!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> We must have been diving right behind you 'cause we didn't see crap lol.


LOL! There must have been another boat between us 'cause we left a bunch of shovelnose behind. Hit our deco limit (25 min) on both dives.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Awesome day to be out on the water! Seas were better than forecast. Hit Edge and Green's Hole (as usual). Excellent visibility 60-80'. Very light blue water 20+ miles out. No current. Water temp was about 80 degrees at the surface and 75 degrees 120' down to 180'. My wife and I picked up 24 lobsters on the first dive and 17 one the second, 41 total. 10 were very large and two were monsters. Saw about a dozen AJs in the 30-40 pound range. *Saw a large cubera snapper.* Not sure how much it weighed, certainty north of 50 lbs.
> 
> Whackum


 Should have fed him a shovelnose lobster.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We also saw lots of BIG FAT lionfish. Some of their bellies were so distended it looked like they were ready to pop.

I also saw four frogfish. They sure are odd looking little buggers.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

We went this AM seas 5 to 8' 25 mile round trip. Got limit of Sn and Tr. Got beat to death in 20' wellcraft not fun will do it again Friday.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> We went this AM seas 5 to 8' 25 mile round trip. Got limit of Sn and Tr. Got beat to death in 20' wellcraft not fun will do it again Friday.


"...not fun will do it again Friday"

Now that's a hardcore diver! :notworthy:

Hope the seas cooperate on Friday Ron.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> "...not fun will do it again Friday"
> 
> Now that's a hardcore diver! :notworthy:


Tell me about it!

Nice report Bryan


----------

